# My herd protector chasing deer.



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

We live on twenty acres ,all large timber and surrounded by thousands of acres of forest. I have a herd of four doelings.my dog Bar has helped raise them and protects them. He chased a deer on a hike with goats. He's a house dog but loose while I'm outside. I was very surprised. Should I keep


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He is only outside when I'm with him but I worry he may track and chase again. He really has very little prey drive but does keep our other dog away from goats. She does! Not sure how to proceed. Lease on hikes. Confined when I'm outside? I really depend on him for early warning. We have bears,cougars and coyotes on property.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Your first message got cut short. Did your dog go far that you are concerned?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He actually chased it for a couple minutes at the most and then returned to the goats. They follow him everywhere so I'm lucky the goats didn't join him. I'm not as worried about this one incident as I am preventing him from starting to run deer habitually. A death sentence around here! And this is not an average dog. He is gentle and kind with all small animals. Adores the goats and licks and checks them over each morning. I love him so much.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, in this state any dog chasing deer is liable to get shot very quickly. It's a big no no.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Yep. And since we are in the woods it's very easy for him to sneak off. Really sad. He may have been chasing for a while. Going to be hard to fix.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll think on it today. It's one I haven't dealt with though. We keep our big dogs restrained when they are outside. Perhaps a trolley line?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is your place not fenced in? Is this just a worry on walks or all the time?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

The only fence on the place is the goats pen. And that has been made pretty much predator proof. I was thinking of an invisible fence system. And for walks I'm going to get my training collar back from my son. A trolley might work. He is very territorial. Marks every coyote sign and bear scat with his own. That is what starts his trip around the property. Right now I'm outside gardening alone with dogs in the house. Sucks.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't had an invisible fence myself. My old neighbor had one for his Rotty years ago. It seemed to work just fine for her. She was a car chaser and we live right on a busy road. Once they are trained to them, I think they work quit well.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

That's good news. It sounds like people have fenced off several acres at a time. I'm going to look into it further. He is a great dog and valuable as a guard. I'll try anything!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

My husband trains his hunting dogs with a shock collar. They all have a tendency to run after squirrels and deer or go after some other dog, etc. It works really well, at first I fought with him thinking it was torture. The shock is adjustable and after trying it on myself it's not that bad. You may want to check into it. Once his dogs are trained he doesn't ever bring the shocker he just has the dog wear the collar.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

We have used a shock collar on hikes and ill start using it again. They do work really well. For outside I have found a wireless 360 degree perimeter system. Very easy to set up!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your ideas and help. I guess i just panicked. This dog is much loved and really special to me. Much more like his Great Pyr. ancestors than an Aussie. I will be asking for a wireless fence for my birthday!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

Beautiful dog and lots of love. Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you. He is a sweetheart. On our hike our baby was feeling frisky and reared up to head butt him. When she came down at him he licked her head and moved on. LOL!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Just curious why is it a big NoNo for dogs to chase deer?
I am guessing if its on your property it is Fine? (I dont want deer eating my fruit trees or garden)....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting. Apparently in CA its prohibited in closed seasons and on land that doesnt allow hunting to begin with...
and it DOES NOT allow any old joe schmo to shoot said dog, just a wildlife officer....

(We dont hunt and my first emotion was, well why shoot the dog when people are the big Killers )....


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

CAjerseychick said:


> Just curious why is it a big NoNo for dogs to chase deer?
> I am guessing if its on your property it is Fine? (I dont want deer eating my fruit trees or garden)....


In CA I know it is legal to shoot a dog that is chasing a deer down. On your property or not, a dog can not chase it down and hurt or harass it. The dog can chase it off but it can't take it down or bite the animal that harms it's life or cripples it.

Ooops I'm adding an edit because I see you responded first  but it does allow us old shmows to shoot if it sees a threat of the dog to wildlife and fish and wildlife aka formerly fish and game can't show up in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i have 3 dogs on invisible fence and it works great!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In Oregon it's lumped with the livestock laws and the tribes do consider the deer their livestock.

Any dog caught chasing or harassing livestock, deer, or elk is fair game.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

goatylisa said:


> In CA I know it is legal to shoot a dog that is chasing a deer down. On your property or not, a dog can not chase it down and hurt or harass it. The dog can chase it off but it can't take it down or bite the animal that harms it's life or cripples it.
> 
> Ooops I'm adding an edit because I see you responded first  but it does allow us old shmows to shoot if it sees a threat of the dog to wildlife and fish and wildlife aka formerly fish and game can't show up in a reasonable amount of time.


That makes sense to me about not letting your dog harass wildlife(although it did seem to allow for hunting with your dogs during deer season, we dont have guns so can you hunt, but without a Gun? I love deer meat)-- but I did look it up and does not say anything about someone(not Fish and Game) entering your property to shoot your dog--
We have no trespassing signs signs posted and our dogs are guards and would have issue with people coming onto our property....
Sorry not meaning to hijack the thread.... Country life sure is interesting (alotta things I never thought about, as a kid growing up in AR)...

*California*
CA Fish and G. Code § 3960
 
It is unlawful to permit or allow any dog to pursue any big game mammal during the closed season on such mammal, to pursue any fully protected, rare, or endangered mammal at any time, or to pursue any mammal in a game refuge or ecological reserve if hunting within such refuge or ecological reserve is unlawful. Any employee of the fish and game department may capture or dispatch a dog causing injury to wildlife without liability.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

True Goathiker. We have almost no neighbors but our land borders BLM land on one side. Hunters are allowed to kill dogs chasing deer if they don't see a collar. We have many deer and elk hunters too. It's just a bad thing. He has never ran a deer down that I know of,but one they start it can progress to that. I our area dogs chasing livestock or deer are usually executed. He is doing perfect on his e collar. Will be doing the invisable fence too.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Entering your property is another interesting thing. Fish and Game, Animal Control, etc. can't go through a closed gate without a search warrant. SO...keep your driveway gate shut, less hassle. 

Most hunting with dogs is now not permitted. I think raccoons and squirrels are all you can do now although we are trying to be allowed to hunt cougar with dogs. We still use a gun, the dogs only track and tree the animals.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Glad he's doing better GMN. The invisible fence should work really well since he's already trained to the E collar.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Goathiker! That's true,chasing livestock or deer is a serious matter in this state. BLM land borders our property and hunters are allowed to shoot a dog chasing deer. Suppose to find the owner on collared dogs. 
Bear is doing excellent on his e collar and that may be all the control we need. Don't want to discourage his guardian instincts but he must return when called. The invisable fence is still in the plan too.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Entering your property is another interesting thing. Fish and Game, Animal Control, etc. can't go through a closed gate without a search warrant. SO...keep your driveway gate shut, less hassle.
> 
> Most hunting with dogs is now not permitted. I think raccoons and squirrels are all you can do now although we are trying to be allowed to hunt cougar with dogs. We still use a gun, the dogs only track and tree the animals.


Hmm good info (no wonder our past neighbor told us to get a cattle gate and post no tresspassing signs on it)-- I had to add a chain that darn Giant Schnauzer took about a minute to figure out how to open it with her paws-- she was on ecollar for a yr to train her to Come, but not sure how it would work if she was really fired up ... invisible fence def not as the pain just lasts a few seconds, once they are over it they keep running (my girl would).....Hotwiring a section might work better vs invisible fencing... But depends on the dog....


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Update on my dog,Bear! After using the e collar Bear has been a good boy. Still wears it in case of an unexpected encounter but haven't needed to use it. He stays with me and the goats and is a vigilant guardian. Leading them back to the barn for me is his favorite chore after a hike. Thanks fir all your help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you were able to stop it before it became a habit.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks! Me too. I would not be safe taking them to browse without him. He's a great dog.


----------

